# How to practice goat biosecurity?



## DellaMyDarling (Nov 21, 2019)

I have the chance to buy 2 lovely doeling, well under a year old each. I mention age because I've read twice now Johnes is not testable at their age, but need confirmation on that.
I'm not 1000% satisfied with information given regarding the disease testing at their breeder farm. The goats all looked good otherwise and I'm willing to take a risk.
I see some good labs that I can send samples out to for testing that won't break the bank.
However, I need those goats on my property to do that. I have a separate stall away from the pastures they can stay in.
How do I, especially with children, ensure biosecurity long enough for testing results?


----------



## rachels.haven (Nov 21, 2019)

Are they younger than 6 months? I thought that was the cut off. Even if they are I'd be tempted to test anyway, then isolate for a few weeks to months and test again at six months. New young ones might do best away from pushier does anyway.

And children can understand quarantine. They just need to visit that goat LAST and/or with special shoes, clothes, and handwashing/sanitizer. Whatever you need to do just talk it out with them and do your best.


----------

